# Sirloin Tip Roast SV (Anybody Done One)



## weedeater (Dec 6, 2017)

Thinking about doing a Sirloin Tip for a family function this weekend. Anyone got any experience with one Sous Vide style. Ideas on time, temp, etc for say 6 to 8 pounder cooked medium rare to medium?  Thanks for any input! 

Weedeater


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 6, 2017)

I’d season with whatever you like vac pack it and put it in the bath.

I’d recommend going for medium rare. The reason I say that is with SV you can convince those who like it more done that it’s fine even though it’s less.

I’d set the temp for 130-135 and go for a 18-24 soak.

Another good recipe for beef roasts is this:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/m-i-s-s-i-s-s-i-p-p-i-tri-tip.260673/


----------



## weedeater (Dec 7, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I’d season with whatever you like vac pack it and put it in the bath.
> 
> I’d recommend going for medium rare. The reason I say that is with SV you can convince those who like it more done that it’s fine even though it’s less.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dirtsailor2003 that is in line with my first thoughts on the subject.  Appreciate the response. 

Weedeater


----------

